# 2015 NFSP Roberts Tunnel flows



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Buzzards!

Crazy year for Bailey and Roberts Tunnel. This will go down as one of the all time low tunnel years. On the flip side, Bailey was huge during runoff. Never ran deer creek rapid that high before this year. Love it!

Denver Water has bumped up the tunnel to 100 cfs today. Late summer demand is finally getting tunnel flows moving. Not enough to paddle though.

Denver Water mentioned that they are looking to do a power plant test on the Roberts Tunnel hydro plant facilities. They noted that they may bump flows to 250-275 for a day maybe 2 to test the facilities. They think it could be some time in september, but don't have a date yet. Keep your eyes on the gauge. Could get a late season bailey day in before this season wraps up.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks for the update, Ian. I drove by Dillon yesterday and it's incredibly full for Labor Day. Any indications that they may move any water down toward Green Mountain Res?

Thanks for keeping the beta flowing!

-AH


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Good question Andy. Spoke with DW again about this. No real answers and lots of variables. They do have to pull down dillon levels before winter sets in. Not sure if its going down the blue or the tunnel. The volumes they have to move over the time they have to move it could pretty easily be done with small cfs flow rates that wouldn't translate into boatable flows. I'll keep this in mind as I communicate with DW over the next few weeks.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Now that we've missed raspberry season, if they could time the release to coincide with peak fall colors, I wouldn't mind doing some Bailey leaf peeping.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

deepsouthpaddler said:


> Good question Andy. Spoke with DW again about this. No real answers and lots of variables. They do have to pull down dillon levels before winter sets in. Not sure if its going down the blue or the tunnel. The volumes they have to move over the time they have to move it could pretty easily be done with small cfs flow rates that wouldn't translate into boatable flows. I'll keep this in mind as I communicate with DW over the next few weeks.


Bailey is the better paddling option and I hope they can release out of the tunnel. However, if they do decide to push to green mountain getting a release that would make the upper blue runnable would be a good alternate win. Your ninja'ing with the DW has been a service to the community, thanks again.


----------



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

*up and up?*

Are they going to keep bumping up the flows? At ~160 now.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Worried it's starting to get too high Mike? Looks like the tunnel has been steady at 100 for a while now: Detail Graph


----------



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

KSC said:


> Worried it's starting to get too high Mike? Looks like the tunnel has been steady at 100 for a while now: Detail Graph


Opps must of been blind optimism when I saw it in Bailey yesterday I thought there must be more than 100 in there. Guess not.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Talked to Denver Water today. They think that they will bump up the tunnel later on this week by around 50 cfs +/-. That would put about 200 total in the north fork. Too low for me, but you wouldn't be the first to paddle it that low. 

No work on timing of the hydro test yet. When they test they will release water for 1-2 days that could be 250 or so, so 300 in the river, which is enough for me. I'll keep tabs on the plans, but keep checking the gauge in case they jump on it.

Has anyone been down to bear creek now that its super low to scour it for lost gear?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Denver water bumped up the tunnel to 150 cfs yesterday. They told me today that they plan on bumping the tunnel up to 200 cfs tomorrow (sat) morning. That would put flows at the bailey gauge at around 240 cfs. I paddled bailey at 240 cfs during the drought and consider that my personal min. There are prob some mank hounds out there that will go in and get it. According to Denver Water, then plan on holding the 200 cfs flow for a week or two... with the caveat that precip or demand changes could change that. 

No word on hydro test schedule. Hydro test will likely bump up the tunnel to 250 (300 in the river total) and will last for a day or so.


----------



## Pizzle (Jun 26, 2007)

Come on Ian, I know you want break some boats broken boats on Bailey this weekend.


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

Dog dick low desperation boating. Have some self respect gentlemen.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Talked to Denver Water today. They are holding the 200 release for a few days and plan to bump up the release to 250 later this week. No exact date yet on the bump, but prob wed thru fri timing. This should put about 300 cfs in the river. DW is ramping down cheeseman outflow and ramping up tunnel outflow to balance where flows come from. I think we will see this range of flows for the next week or so. 

I am looking to paddle during the day Friday and potentially one day this week too. Hit me up if you want to paddle.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

DW bumped up the tunnel to 250. ~300 in bailey. Anyone want to paddle tomorrow afternoon? Hit me up. 303-907-1373. Welded my mank boat today and ready to go!


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

Bumped up to 288 this morning.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Chief Niwot said:


> Bumped up to 288 this morning.


psyche?


----------



## mattoak (Apr 29, 2013)

So the flow through waterton has stayed relatively the same. The north fork flow got bumped up but the south fork was lowered. Is this due to them having to test something along the north fork, or are they just switching which reservoirs they are getting water from. Is it likely to stay the same for a while or will they lower the north fork flow pretty soon?


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

How long, DWB would not commit, but they are filling demand due to hot, dry weather.


----------



## mattoak (Apr 29, 2013)

And just giving cheeseman / eleven mile a break?


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

They have moved flows out of Dillon/Roberts to balance out the system. They told me it could hold until it rains or cools off, but no guarantee.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, DW is pulling more from Dillon than from cheeseman at this point. A few days ago it was the opposite. They look at lots of variables, and have many different operational demands that can cause flows to change. No simple answer as to how long or when they switch back and forth. They needed 250 to do a hydro test on the tunnel facilities so that's one reason flows are up on the tunnel.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

DW is still releasing 250 out of the tunnel with just under 300 in the river for bailey. Paddled bailey yesterday and it was a fun fall run. Love the late season bonus run.

DW noted that they plan on keeping flows around where they are for the next few days and through the weekend. They have to drop Dillon reservoir down a fair bit to get to winter reservoir level prior to November. They are also balancing out how much storage is left in Dillon and cheeseman, so they are pulling the tunnel harder at this point.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Denver water is doing some testing today. Flows will vary but should land at 200 cfs out if the tunnel by the end of today. Weekend outlook calls for cooler weather with precip potential which could drop flows. Have to wait and see what demand does but I would guess flows have a higher chance of dropping down. If flows look good, I'd either go early before a tunnel change (put on by 8-9), or wait til later and check the tunnel gauge before you go. They usually change it mid morning.


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

*got on it finally...*

I got on it Sunday which could have been viewed as an unofficial Bailey Fest. I counted over 20 of us around Supermax. Flows were around 275, but still well worth it! Oh well, back to Gore.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

DW turning down the tunnel to 150 today. Too low for my taste. Cool weather may keep flows down this weekend. DW is reacting to demand so it could go up or down a bit this weekend. Check the gauges just in case.


----------



## nBlakeson (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks for keeping tabs on all of this. Makes me look like a guru with my padding buddies.


----------



## Id725 (Nov 22, 2003)

Tunnel came back up to two hundo yesterday.... low, but she goes.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

DW turning up the tunnel to 250 today. They expect to hold this flow tomorrow and plan to cut it back down to 150-200 thur. They are doing a sediment survey in strontianite spgs reservoir and need to raise reservoir level by 2 ft. There is a chance they might need to bump tunnel up a tad more tomorrow. 

I paddled bailey Sunday, and the fall run was really nice. Get it while you can. I think it's going to be done for the season shortly with upcoming cold weather and precip.


----------

